# Help me understand the Logan River



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Logan River, Cache County
(a) From Card Canyon Bridge upstream to the 
highway bridge at Red Banks Campground, 
including all tributary streams in between, but 
not including Tony Grove Lake:
?Limit 2 trout and whitefish (a combined 
total).
?Artificial flies and lures only.
(b) From the highway bridge at Red Banks 
Campground upstream to the Idaho state line, 
including all tributaries, but not including 
White Pine Lake:
?Limit 2 trout and whitefish (a combined 
total). 
?CLOSED Jan. 1 through 6 a.m. on the 
second Saturday of July.

I'm just not familiar with the area and can't seem to figure it out online. How high up the canyon can I fly fish before the second Saturday of July? 

Where is "card canyon bridge" and "Red banks campground"

Thanks guys, I don't need secret spots, i can figure out where to go from there as long as I know I'm legal.


----------



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

You can fish the entire river all the way up to red bank campground which is near Tony Grove pull off. The native cutthroat spawn up above that area which is why they close it.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Where is card canyon bridge though? If I were to take two little kids fishing at first dam could we use power bait? Or just flies and spinners? Sorry for the questions. I've tried googling them but come up empty handed.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

chuvak said:


> Where is card canyon bridge though? If I were to take two little kids fishing at first dam could we use power bait? Or just flies and spinners? Sorry for the questions. I've tried googling them but come up empty handed.


The Card Canyon bridge is above all the dams, it is located about midway between third dam and the Right Hand Fork turnoff. You'll see the old Card Canyon Forest Service guard cabin across from the bridge on the left hand side of the road as you're driving up. It is fairly well marked. So all of the dams would fall under the lower river fishing regulations.


----------

